# Diet Pepsi, Coke



## Sarah2628

I was given my low iodine diet infor and it says soda as long as no red dye. But then i was on other websites and they say the carmel color is bad - can we drink it


----------



## Octavia

I have been drinking a little bit of diet coke. And diet mountain dew. If I wasn't supposed to, it's too late now!


----------



## sportdan30

It's inconclusive. I would be on the side of caution, and drink 7-Up or Sprite. It's only 2 weeks.


----------



## teri2280

How about Dew? (TOTALLY addicted to that stuff.) The thyca cookbook said citrus sodas are ok, and I consider dew to be in the same class as Sprite/7up/Sierra Mist. What do you guys think?


----------



## Octavia

I drank Diet Mountain Dew. I, too, would consider it in the same "class" as Sprite and the others you list.


----------



## teri2280

Phew! There is absolutely no way I can give that one up, especially not working where I do lol.


----------

